# Hoyt Scout Recurve



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Can anyone give me any information on the Hoyt Scout recurve bow the length is 64" and draw at 31 . Im interested in purchasing it and would like to know more about it , years in production also if I would be able to find a new arroe rest for it , alor to buy a new bow string if needed. I shoot a Hoyt power hawk but love the older stuff to shoot like when I was a kid . Any help ? Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

*Never mind*

bow sold


----------

